# Tips to shut it up



## Equi (26 September 2015)

I have a foster cat, thats been here longer than i was told it would be. As far as i can tell it won't be leaving either. 

Problem i have is that it will NOT shut up. Its driving me mad. If it sees you "weeeeeeh," if you feed it "weeeh2 -chew- "weeeeh," if you pet it "weeehpurrweeeh," if you ignore it "weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh," if you clap your hands/shoo it -run away- "weeeeeeeeh" 

Its driving me absolutely bonkers!


----------



## D66 (26 September 2015)

Give it a cuddle and put some headphones on. Relax.


----------



## Alec Swan (26 September 2015)

Find someone who you don't like,  and who loves cats,  and gift it to them.  That's what I'd do!

Alec.


----------



## Equi (26 September 2015)

Digger66 said:



			Give it a cuddle and put some headphones on. Relax. 

Click to expand...

Its not even a cuddly one. It just sniff you then lets you stroke its arse. 



Alec Swan said:



			Find someone who you don't like,  and who loves cats,  and gift it to them.  That's what I'd do!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

This could work!


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (26 September 2015)

Don't be so grumpy!  Give them a fuss, and just try and forget about the talking. I doubt you'd like it if some person who doesn't understand your language was telling you to shush every time you where talking....

Our cat who died earlier this year was also like that, very talkative. It was a bit annoying sometimes, but after having her 8 years we got used to, and started to enjoy it. I honestly can't tell you enough how much we miss her meowing, it feels so lonely and quite now. 

Simply embrace the talking, and if you really can't hear anymore, but some earphones in with music on.


----------



## alainax (26 September 2015)

Talk back! My pair will hold a full conversation with you. Do you have any toys for him/her? Even a hair bobble you can throw?


----------



## webble (26 September 2015)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			Don't be so grumpy!  Give them a fuss, and just try and forget about the talking. I doubt you'd like it if some person who doesn't understand your language was telling you to shush every time you where talking....

Our cat who died earlier this year was also like that, very talkative. It was a bit annoying sometimes, but after having her 8 years we got used to, and started to enjoy it. I honestly can't tell you enough how much we miss her meowing, it feels so lonely and quite now. 

Simply embrace the talking, and if you really can't hear anymore, but some earphones in with music on. 

Click to expand...

Fantastic post


----------



## Pie's mum (26 September 2015)

I share my house with a Siamese... I feel your pain! We have full on conversations and he rules the house!


----------



## Equi (26 September 2015)

She doesn't play (shes an older yard type cat) the only thing she does is yap. Like i said, not very cuddly, no real bother apart from this constant bloody meowing. Clean and good mouser (and robin, sparrow, rabbit...) but the noise! I am not a noise person, i dont like noise in general my dogs are both v quiet. A greeting meow and a "im bloody starving" meow would be ok, but this is constant. I AM being grumpy i know, its a cat, but ahh!! lol


----------



## Orson Cart (27 September 2015)

I'll swap you for a talking husky that never shuts up? I can promise you, two seconds of that and you will want your talking cat back! Chuckle.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (27 September 2015)

equi said:



			I have a foster cat, thats been here longer than i was told it would be. As far as i can tell it won't be leaving either. 

Problem i have is that it will NOT shut up. Its driving me mad. If it sees you "weeeeeeh," if you feed it "weeeh2 -chew- "weeeeh," if you pet it "weeehpurrweeeh," if you ignore it "weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh," if you clap your hands/shoo it -run away- "weeeeeeeeh" 

Its driving me absolutely bonkers! 


Click to expand...

Don't you have pens for the foster cats???

 can you ask another foster to swap with you?
buy some more toys to keep her busy

 I have this but luckily the pens around the side so sound is muffled a bit


----------



## cava14una (27 September 2015)

Just be glad she's not Siamese!!! Having said that I love talkers one of my boys has just started to talk a bit and I'm so pleased his brother has always been a talker


----------



## Alec Swan (27 September 2015)

cava14una said:



			Just be glad she's not Siamese!!! &#8230;&#8230;..
		
Click to expand...

A friend from my youth who kept and bred Siamese cats said that when a household moggy was in season,  it would wake you at night,  that a Burmese would wake the neighbours and that a Siamese,  would wake the dead!  She had about 9,  from memory!! 

Alec.


----------



## Pie's mum (27 September 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			A friend from my youth who kept and bred Siamese cats said that when a household moggy was in season,  it would wake you at night,  that a Burmese would wake the neighbours and that a Siamese,  would wake the dead!  She had about 9,  from memory!! 
Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I can quite believe this... A proper Siamese yowl is the most ear shattering noise. You think you've heard noisy cats then you meet one of these. A Siamese in full voice is a bit like a banshee!!!


----------



## highlandponygirl (27 September 2015)

She's not a Bengal by any chance?  Mine is just like this, I don't mind her being so chatty (just not at night when I'm trying to sleep  ) It's a good way to detect when something's amiss with her, if she is quiet then I start to worry.


----------



## cava14una (27 September 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			A friend from my youth who kept and bred Siamese cats said that when a household moggy was in season,  it would wake you at night,  that a Burmese would wake the neighbours and that a Siamese,  would wake the dead!  She had about 9,  from memory!! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

So true my SER howled like a banshee at the best of times, in season she was indescribable!!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 September 2015)

I have a yard cat, Tiddly Piddly, he comes over the fields poo picking with me and talks to me all the time.  I hope no one ever listens to our conversations, I would be sectioned !  He is just a black and white moggy.


----------



## Hexx (27 September 2015)

AA - "Tiddly Piddly" LOL!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (27 September 2015)

We have a Burmese that comes to visit us.  He doesn't shut up some days.


----------



## thewonderhorse (28 September 2015)

Pie's mum said:



			I share my house with a Siamese... I feel your pain! We have full on conversations and he rules the house!
		
Click to expand...

My mum has a Siamese and a Havana brown and they never shut up and I have 3 moggies and they are just as bad!!


----------

